# Journeyman help



## Howboutthemcowboys (Jan 25, 2018)

I'm a third-year Apprentice in Texas and in about 1 year I know I'll be eligible for the journeyman exam I'm probably one of the better apprentices at my company I've been thinking though I didn't know if I should wait an extra year before trying to take the exam or go for it as soon as I'm soon as I'm eligible

I haven't had any classes or anything like that just on-the-job training I know I need to study the electrical code book but I was wondering if there are any other materials that I could read or study on my own to help me he be a better electrician I can read plans pretty decent and I have a good understanding of what's going on I do most of my studying on my own just wondering if anybody could help point me in the direction of anything that will help me to Advance


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I'd find out exactly what the state required hours are to take the test and make sure they are documented. I don't see any reason to remain an apprentice any longer than getting your hours in. I'd also look into a test prep class before sitting for the test.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

Howboutthemcowboys said:


> I'm a third-year Apprentice in Texas and in about 1 year I know I'll be eligible for the journeyman exam I'm probably one of the better apprentices at my company I've been thinking though I didn't know if I should wait an extra year before trying to take the exam or go for it as soon as I'm soon as I'm eligible
> 
> I haven't had any classes or anything like that just on-the-job training I know I need to study the electrical code book but I was wondering if there are any other materials that I could read or study on my own to help me he be a better electrician I can read plans pretty decent and I have a good understanding of what's going on I do most of my studying on my own just wondering if anybody could help point me in the direction of anything that will help me to Advance


1. Learn punctuation. 
2. Ray Holder practice exams. They are based on the Texas exam, and if you can pass all of the practice tests in the allotted time you'll be ready for the real exam.


Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Take a class and study


----------



## Howboutthemcowboys (Jan 25, 2018)

Thanks for the help. I do know punctuation, thank you. Please realize there are several ways to post. As for myself, I have a 2 hour drive into work and I spoke into my phone to write this post, but anyway. Again I appreciate the help.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

The test prep helped me get through the first time for the journeyman's and then master's. The effort and cost will be offset by the increase in pay.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Get yourself a copy of the NEC handbook.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Which is what I buy these days because I need the pretty pictures. However, check with those who give the test and see what versions they allow on test day. Some may only allow the actual code book.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Tom Henry.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Also, what code cycle will the test be based upon?


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

nrp3 said:


> Also, what code cycle will the test be based upon?


2017 as of September. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

Like John Valdes says, Tom Henry. I guess he's still in the game. 

I liked James Stallcup. I don't know if he or his son are still doing books. That's all I used. I did have six years of school spread out over 15 years though.


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

Here's Stallcup's 2008 journeymen study guide for $18.00. 

https://www.ebay.com/p/Stallcups-Jo...perback-Study-Guide/69704721?iid=132160611348

It might be old, but it's only $18.00. Or you could buy into Mike Holt's current stuff starting at $1,000.

I had Stallcup's "Designing electrical systems" book and "Master study guide" book. I should buy his designing book again. That was a good book. 

Also everyone should own a "Soares book on grounding". I may have to buy that again. Maybe it will talk about a Kenny clamp?


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

Don't listen to these guys, just listen to me.

http://rayholderelectricalseminars.com/2014-texas-electricians-practice-exams-and-study-guide-2/

It's written _specifically_ for the Texas exams. I passed my journeyman and masters on the first try just using these books (though I did have 4 years of classtime as an apprentice).


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I used some of those textbooks in prepping, though a class or materials closely related to the state exam you're taking is best. It's a worthwhile investment.


----------

